# 1281 miles round trip to the OINK = $165



## Bill The Grill Guy (Oct 1, 2007)

Tri Tip Roasts = $30.00  











Hotel stay for 3 nights = $435.00










One day in Niagra Falls = $500 + 











Meeting new friends 

 Priceless!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Oct 1, 2007)

Excellent Bill!


----------



## oompappy (Oct 1, 2007)

The slice of tri-tip I had was Excellent!

That Falls pic must be from the Skylon.

Them men on either end in that group pic, sure are handsome fellers.


----------



## Diva Q (Oct 1, 2007)

Just perfect Bill. Love the picture.


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Oct 1, 2007)

Hokey smokes, what a blast! Did you guys do Maid of the mist? I love the falls. And true, It was a pleasure this weekend to see old faces, and meet the new! Special note to John, it was a great surprise to meet you and a pleasure to talk with you. Thanks for making the trip! A true gentleman indeed.


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Oct 2, 2007)

brian j said:
			
		

> what in niagra cost you $500?



I havent figured out the exact costs but the tickets for the tour were 300, dinner 100 and gifts and trinkets.


----------



## KyBlueBBQ (Oct 2, 2007)

500 for the falls?? Daggone..the price of barrels sure have gone up!!  

Ive been up there many times in the big truck, never had time to do the touristy stuff..good lookin pics ya got.


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Oct 2, 2007)

brian j said:
			
		

> [quote="Bill The Grill Guy":25l55mn4][quote="brian j":25l55mn4]what in niagra cost you $500?



I havent figured out the exact costs but the tickets for the tour were 300, dinner 100 and gifts and trinkets.   [/quote:25l55mn4]
d@mn, expensive place.  did you go on the maid of the mist?[/quote:25l55mn4]

Yep, worth every penny.  I will be putting up a video soon.


----------

